# Best shops in the south eastern US to tune a audio frog and helix dsp.3 in a 4runner?



## Aurora2423 (Jul 12, 2020)

Need a shop to tune a helix dsp.3. I live in Florida but frequently visit Georgia, South Carolina, and North Carolina


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I offer remote tuning. All you need is a mic, a laptop, and wifi

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drufuss (Mar 13, 2009)

wow. I never realized this was an option. If you don’t mind me asking, how does this compare to tuning in person?


----------

